# 2012 Costumes



## Duchess

I think this year I will costume as The Grande Aunte!

Anyone else have their costume ideas for Halloween 2012?

Granny Lou


----------



## imthegoddess

I think I'll be a pirate wench. I'm going to use a pattern that I can easily convert to a witch outfit in the future. We will be in Florida doing the Disney/ Universal thing this year, so I need something lighter for the warmer weather. I'll need to make my boys something too.


----------



## gooffy87

Going to b a murderous capt. Spaulding for my yard haunt, green mighty morphin power ranger for halloween, vector from dispicable me for a halloween party lol. I better get started


----------



## nixie

I keep coming up with fun ideas, but I may just keep tweaking last year's costume, I didn't quite finish it the way I wanted to. 
It's a zombie costume inspired by this:


----------



## scareme

Granny Lou, I love the dress. We look to be about the same size. Feel free to toss any of your cast offs this way. lol

nixie, I can't imagine any costume you made being anything less than fantastic.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I am having trouble deciding on a few ideas for Halloween. Since I am going to kreepfest in Aug I am working on coming up with a zombie prom dress. I tried on my old peach ball gown but couldn't get it zipped. I swear it fit two kids and about 10 years ago! lol If I can't find another gown I might have this one let out to zombiefy it. For halloween its self either going a 40's era or a Wraith! Its hard to decide. If I have lots of haunted events this Oct to attend I might do both!


----------



## Bascombe

Nazgul for me


----------



## kprimm

My entire family and extended family will all be unique scarecrows. There will be a total of 8 to 10 of us all with different scarecrow looks.


----------



## N. Fantom

Me and my girl friend are going as zombiefied Disney characters


----------



## Hairazor

N. F. hope you post pics, sounds unique


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Definitely a Zombie again. It is so easy to take some rags and a glue gun and go wild and ragged! 

P.S. I can't sew, just so you know.
(but I can rhyme...all the time)


----------



## Otaku

N. Fantom said:


> Me and my girl friend are going as zombiefied Disney characters


Here you go -

http://undeadcosplay.deviantart.com/art/Undead-Disney-146026953

And of course the incomparable work of Jeffrey Thomas -

http://jeftoonportfolio.blogspot.com/2009/02/twisted-princess.html


----------



## N. Fantom

Jeffry Thomas's artwork is what gave me the idea to do this. We where thinking the little mermaid theme, for our costumes


----------



## dead hawk

i wanted to be a zombie hotel consiair.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm still not sure WTF I'll be this year (it has usually been a last minute choice that involves medieval armor) but this year, I think I'll have some better options...


----------



## dudeamis

I'm so happy, I finally have support from my gf (we started dating just after last halloween) and she can sew, finally I can do my costume right! Not that previous years sucked.

Its nothing too crazy, just a pumpkin mask with a robe, plant like gloves and some vines. But this year I'll be able to use my stilts because the gf can sew the new robe. Woot 8' tall pumpkin king!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I have nothing for my monster hunter. I can't seam to find the stuff I need for her. Oh well probably throw something to gether last minute and work on my charicter more for next year.


----------



## austenandrews

Heh.

I'm aiming for a steampunk goblin, but I don't know how close to the mark I'll get. I've got an idea for a pipe-through-the-head gag using infinity mirrors that should be a hit if it works.


----------



## N. Fantom

well, since my GF broke up with me and i'm now working a haunted house on Halloween, i'm no longer doing the Disney characters. Instead, me and my sister are going to be walking in a zombie fun run that i'm organizing as a zombiefied Effie Trinket and Caesar Flickerman/Seneca Crane (Still haven't decided)


----------



## Acid PopTart

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I have nothing for my monster hunter. I can't seam to find the stuff I need for her. Oh well probably throw something to gether last minute and work on my charicter more for next year.


What exactly are you needing?



austenandrews said:


> Heh.
> 
> I'm aiming for a steampunk goblin, but I don't know how close to the mark I'll get. I've got an idea for a pipe-through-the-head gag using infinity mirrors that should be a hit if it works.


Oh that should be fantastic, cannot wait to see! Did you see my re-imagined Bride of Frankenstein from last year, it might give you some ideas for your steam punk goblin. (Although I twitch whenever I hear steampunk these days, I shot a steam punk fashion editorial back in 2007 for Gothic Beauty mag, but it's recent popularity has caused people to glue gears to their face and slap goggles on a top hat and call it steampunk. Your costume will rock no doubt!)



N. Fantom said:


> well, since my GF broke up with me and i'm now working a haunted house on Halloween, i'm no longer doing the Disney characters. Instead, me and my sister are going to be walking in a zombie fun run that i'm organizing as a zombiefied Effie Trinket and Caesar Flickerman/Seneca Crane (Still haven't decided)


Condolences for the break up (or perhaps celebration is in order?). I'm sure you've heard it many times, but there are other fish in the sea, especially for a talented young lad as yourself. Her loss, eh?

My costume this year......eeep. I'm at a loss. Last year all my time was spent on my re-imagined Bride of Frankie as well as my Beetlejuice costumes, that I had zero time to decorate the yard, even to set up the previous year's display. This year all effort is going into the display. I have an idea for the coin operated clockwork girl which is half prop, half costume. If I build it right, it will basically be a prop I will step into as the lower half will be an exposed hoop skirt of moving gears and pulleys. I will play the mechanical doll. No way I can make this a moving costume this late in the year, so I'll create it static and be able to step out from it. Most likely will wear my wedding dress as it was a striped skirt, polonaise and top hat that should do nicely with the carnivale theme. Have several wigs to choose from and maybe a cracked porcelain doll face make up.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I'm finally building my stilt costume (mentioned it forever ago, since I haven't been on here in forever). It's basically a tree/totem monster, and my dad and I have been working on the stilts and technical parts for the past couple of days. Got inspired by a few stilt costumes I saw on YouTube ('Stilt Spirits' specifically), but this one is sort of my baby right now C:


----------



## linster

I am going as this creepy winged creature with gnashing teeth and my husband is going as a possessed scarecrow. After standing back and looking at our costumes side-by-side... I realized that we could be the Creeper's parents XD
(The creeper from Jeepers Creepers"


----------



## xcip1985

I'm going to custom a zentai suit with my own design this year.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

In keeping with my theme this year, I'll be a voodoo priest.


----------



## deadlyivy

I am going to work on the 13 ghost cage for the Jackal and try that look. But if I stay at home to give out candy I'm just going with my sith from star wars costume.


----------



## Duchess

My costume I wore to the Historic Cabildo's Ghostly Galavant Party Friday night.



I could really get my teeth into this one. LOL!

Granny Lou


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of Spooky1's D&D buddies hosts a Halloween party at his home every year. This was our look for the party - kind of threw it together at the last minute, but it went over well










Me posing with the host:


----------



## scareme

Granny Lou, your costume looks fantastic! And I love Wilma Flintstone on the steps. You did bite her, didn't you? The place the party was held at looks awesome too.
Roxy, You and Spooky1 look great. That doesn't look thrown together at all. Is the host dressed as someone from D&D?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Scareme From what I was told, the costume is not an incarnation of a D&D character, although I did suspect him of LARPing when I saw it.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Me and the Mrs.:


----------



## JustJimAZ

My Son:























My Daughter, the Gar-Girl:


----------



## Headless

WOW some great costumes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your whole family looks lovely, Jim


----------



## JustJimAZ

RoxyBlue said:


> Your whole family looks lovely, Jim


Thanks Roxy!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Blackrose1978 said:


> I am having trouble deciding on a few ideas for Halloween. Since I am going to kreepfest in Aug I am working on coming up with a zombie prom dress. I tried on my old peach ball gown but couldn't get it zipped.!


My daughter and her 2012 Zombie Prom outfit:

















The whole thing took about $20 and an hour. Not super awesome, but she liked it. We do like costumes!


----------



## Hairazor

JustJim, your whole family looks smashingly Great! One of a kinds are the best!


----------



## easycraig

our family dressed as zombies for our daughter's halloween b-day party this past saturday......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You guys are adorable


----------



## Cat_Bones

finally worked out a My Little Pony costume for my work costume contest and won first place! complete with can coozy hooves lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, love it!


----------



## Cat_Bones

RoxyBlue said:


> ^LOL, love it!


thanks I thought it came out rather well! you can't see it but i did crazy rainbow eyeshadow that went up onto my forehead and dumped glitter all over my face/neck lol


----------



## Headless

LOL love the pony outfit - but the zombie pics are awesome. Well done!


----------



## Cat_Bones

Thanks headless!


----------



## Hairazor

Easycraig you have a mighty fine crop of Zombies!

Cat_Bones that pony costume is too cool!


----------



## Cat_Bones

Aww thanks Hair i was so glad i finally got it pulled together


----------



## JustJimAZ

My son's "Steampunk Your Head Off" costume


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that is such a great illusion and he does it so well


----------



## JustJimAZ

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, that is such a great illusion and he does it so well


Thanks! He's a ham.


----------



## scareme

Wow, I'm impressed. I've never seen that stunt before. And like Roxy said, he does a great job pulling it off.


----------



## JustJimAZ

If you promise not to tell anyone, I'll give you the link to the tutorial I used.
I saw the illusion done by David Blaine or somesuch, and it was so impressive that I had to find out how. It was just good luck that my son really likes magic and loves the trick!
http://www.instructables.com/id/Head-comeing-off-Illusion-Costume-MUST-SEE-FUN/

Don't go there if you don't want to know the secret!


----------



## Hairazor

JustJim, your son must have been a Huge hit, that is great!


----------



## Joiseygal

Great Costumes JustJimAZ! I'm sure your son had fun pulling off the trick!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Hairazor said:


> JustJim, your son must have been a Huge hit, that is great!





Joiseygal said:


> Great Costumes JustJimAZ! I'm sure your son had fun pulling off the trick!


Thanks! He really did enjoy doing his thing over and over again as he went trick or treating. About 1/3 of the people didn't even really notice, which is sad for them. He sneezed, his head fell off, and they said "bless you" and didn't bat an eye.

Those that did notice were all "OMG! What did you do?", which was fun.

He'll be 13 next year. I don't think he'll want to go TOT. He had fun, but the thrill was not the same as even last year. Now we can make a really crazy illusion and put him in a haunt!


----------



## Lunatic

JustJim,
Cool effect...I love it!


----------



## Lunatic

Cat_Bones said:


> finally worked out a My Little Pony costume for my work costume contest and won first place! complete with can coozy hooves lol


NiceTail!
I wore can coozy's once after drinking but I didn't look as cute. What can I say...I'm a lunatic.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Sorry, I have a late addition. It's a hack job but I was happy considering the quick turn-around. My daughter was dressing up as a news reporter with a friend for Halloween, but decided at the last minute that she wanted to be a zombie at her middle school. I started searching through closets and drawers and boxes around 9 pm for something to use as a costume, and eventually came across the "for the arts" t-shirt. Then I stumbled across a foam heart that some organization had given out as a PR nick-nack (sliced it in half for the shirt). About 1:30 am I finished her "zombie costume." I think her teachers got a bigger kick out of it than her classmates, though the heart was popular apparently. Please forgive me - the makeup job was a 15-minute special before rushing out the door to school. Here it is:


----------



## Hairazor

Bone To Pick, very clever use of things at hand at the last minute!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Hairazor said:


> Bone To Pick, very clever use of things at hand at the last minute!


I agree. Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She looks lovely in an evil zombiefied way, BTP


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lunatic said:


> NiceTail!


I AGREE!



Lunatic said:


> I wore can coozy's once after drinking but I didn't look as cute. What can I say...I'm a lunatic.


lmao!! Been there done that too

Cat Bones: cute costume

Jim: like i posted on your page, you son's head falling off is a riot. sad that some people didn't notice that. Good looking family too!

Craig: Those are great Olan Mills bench pics heh

Bone to Pick: Your daughter's hair looks amazingly realistically greyed in the pictures.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My sons costume this year.


----------



## Hairazor

QueenRuby, your son looks like he could scare his share of people, nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, he looks great! Wonderful expression, too.


----------



## goneferal

*2012 costumes*

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2012/10/happy-haunting.html

The host at a party we went to thought Kyle was wearing a wig. Nope, he's grown his hair out some since we last saw them. I tried black iris contacts and was pleasantly surprised. I've never worn them and they were very comfortable. Hard to get in though. That required a shot of liquid encouragement. They really freaked people out.


----------



## Hairazor

Goneferal, Love the look! Really nice!


----------



## Nick Nefarious

http://fotos.fotoflexer.com/6e761f0edc6d9e67ccffed23c0512ddf.jpg


----------



## goneferal

Hairazor said:


> Goneferal, Love the look! Really nice!


Thanks, I went for the La Llorona since we saw the costume twice during our So Cal vacation this year during Halloween.


----------

